# Hocking County Muzzy Weekend



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

We got 3 deer at my place this past weekend. Fishcally Irresposible shot a buck Saturday afternoon after sitting all day . He only saw 2 deer all day but luckily got a shot at the buck and dropped it. About a half hour after that I had 7 deer come in and I took a nice doe at about 20 yrds. So I had a good season and ended up taking 3 deer out of my crapper blind. Ezbite saw 9 deer on Saturday but passed on a few smalls ones during the day. 
Sunday while Fishcally and myself were skinning deer a loud boom rocked our world. Few minutes later I got a text from ezbite that he had a buck down. It was a great weekend and I'm happy that the guys got to go home with some meat. 
Overall we heard very little shooting at my place so I'm curious to see what the numbers will be for the season.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Very nice!! Congrat's to all.... for the meat....can we expect a video from ezbite in the near future?


----------



## TeamDonut (Apr 4, 2012)

Good to hear you guys did well.

A group of 4 from MI also hunted Hocking county. We scouted a few spots and hardly saw any people tracks in the snow. This gave us the thought that there shouldn't be to many people in the. Man was I wrong, when it got light I had a guy standing 150 yards from me and could smell cigarette smoke from up wind of me. The sections of public ground we hunted were pushed out both days. We saw 12 deer between the 4 of us in 2 days.

It was a great trip overall. The terrain is so fun to hunt, even for my overwheight, unconditional self.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Awesome work guys! Can't wait to see some pics!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Great weekend Bob, thanks for everything. good meeting kelly too. i was sweating it a bit there sunday, but finally came thru with a kill man the 4 wheeler is a whole lot easier getting a deer out then dragging it.lol. next time ill bring the maple syrup.hahaha!

i put the video in the lounge, figure more people look in that forum than this one.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Congrats on a fine weekend hunt.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Lundy said:


> Congrats on a fine weekend hunt.


How's it going in Athens?


----------

